# [OOC]The Untamed Wilds: Editable Character Records



## MacConnell (Dec 30, 2016)

​
        *GM:*  Ah, but to live in a world with limitless possibility, where excellence reaches proportions far beyond that of mundane aspirations. The key element that separates the player character from the mass of existence is the ability to Manipulate Way (use magic), sometimes called Bending or Weaving. It is the substance of folklore, myth, and legend, but to those who can feel and tug the Way lines, it is an integral part of life.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 30, 2016)

*Sample PC*

        *GM:*  This record is designed to assist in the structuring and development of other player characters. The data table under the character description contains the numeric value for abilities and skills relative to interaction during play. As GM, I will provide these values as they are the framework for comparison and development. They will become readily relevant and understandable through game play.     
​
Shaethon was born in a hilly forested land to a tribe of nomadic hunters. He ran and played as a child, began to hunt and fish with the clan as an adolescent, but he learned from an early age that he could sense things that most others could not. Nothing physically or mentally seemed to separate him from the rest of his tribe, but this sensitivity to fluctuations of life in the world around him peaked his curiosity, for he understood it to be the very essence of superstition and belief. Once he reached a mature enough age, he bid farewell to his clan to begin his own life and make his own way, hoping to find others who might share this gift.

Shaethon is of average height and lithe, having pale skin, white-blond hair, and piercing green, narrowed eyes.








*OOC:*


The previous information would be added by the player.








Spoiler: Character Descriptive Data



Gender: Male
Age: Young Adult
Height: Average (6'1")
(average height in this setting is considered 6' +/- 10% for all races)
Build: Lithe
(Race: Faethrin) added by GM to fit setting vocabulary (in D&D = Elf)
Skin: Pale
Hue: Carotenoic (meaning shade of yellow or red instead of brown)
(Tribe: Shimadow) added by GM to fit setting vocabulary
Eyes: Narrowed
Iris: Piercing Green
Hair: White-Blond
Style: Loose, Unkempt
Birth: Nomadic





Spoiler: D&D relative stats



STR: 12
DEX: 13
CON: 11
INT: 13
WIS: 11
CHA: 11

This character is considered 1st level in terns of D&D.


        *GM:*  


Spoiler: Data Used by GM During Play




*Core Abilities*30*Developmental Abilities**Basic Skills*6Body10Health1Collegiate2Mind10Motility3Commercial1Essence10Strength2Combat3Adhesion3Cohesion1Confluence2Knowledge3Persona1Will1


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 10, 2017)

*Character Development Data*









*OOC:*


*Comparison*:
D&D uses 6 randomly rolled or bought abilities: Strength, Dexterity, Constitution, Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma. Races then modify these abilities and classes provide a pre-determined set of skills to be developed during play.

TUW uses 3 core abilities: Body, Essence, and Mind. These begin at a fixed amount based on the starting age of the character. Each core ability is divided into 3 developmental abilities. The beginning value for each is determined by the description of the character. Skills are chosen and developed using a point-buy system, that may or may not follow pre-developed archetypal patterns, at the discretion of the player.






        *GM:*  Contact me for any questions or desire for further information.


----------



## Waynan (Nov 12, 2017)

*Raven Elk: Player Character*









*OOC:*


This character is being used in the Outpost Campaign.








*Player Name: Wayne "Waynan" Van Stanley-Herder
Character Name: Raven Elk,  (Kangja Wankita), Kangja = *Raven; *Wankita = *Elk/Big Deer

Raven Elk considered himself tall for his tribe, being slightly above average at 6'3", his muscular athletic build being typical. He weighed 190 lbs. by his late adolescence. His eyes are his key feature. They are dark, so dark that an observer is left unsure as to their color being brown or truly black. His hair is black, long, and straight.

Age: 20
[sblock=Physical Description
Gender: Male (Strength +1, Confluence +1, Will +1)
Height: Average (6' 3") (Health +1)
Build: Average (190 lbs.) (Health +1)
Race: Aedaman (Commercial +1)
Coloration: Medium (brown) (Cohesion +1)
Hue: Carotenoic (reddish) (Confluence +1)
Tribe: Kinamin (Commercial +1)
Eye Shape: Narrowed (Knowledge +1)
Eye Color: Dark (almost black) (Persona +1)
Birthplace: Nomadic (Combat +1)
[/sblock]
All clans of the tribe of Kinamin are well known throughout the lands as malevolent people. Being one of the rare tribes who can all manipulate Way, they have a tendency to use this to terrorize other clans and settlements. This constant warring also keeps their kind from becoming prevalent upon the land.

In one particular skirmish near the small community simply known as the Outpost, a warring clan lost its confrontation with a group of soldiers from the distant Thisidaboga. Not feeling comfortable killing a toddler with them despite that he might grow up exactly the same way, the injured soldiers brought him with them when they went to be patched up at the Outpost.

The herbalist in town offered to raise the child under her tutelage, and thus did he grow toward adulthood without developing a propensity for violence. The woman, who he calls, Ma, though he knows she is not, cautioned and instructed him as he grew that he should keep his gift well hidden when near groups of others, for their superstition would lead them to resent him and seek to do him harm. Finding two others with such a gift he found a new life, completely divergent from the destiny of his people.

[sblock=Novice Archetype of Academic]

Essence10Cohesion10Collegiate10Academic10Body10Combat10Mind10
[/sblock]
[sblock=Bodily Statistics]

*Body*10Health6/7Motility4/5Strength6Combat7
*Combat Tasks*:

Aggression20Conditioning20Readiness19
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mental Statistics]

*Mind*10Knowledge4Persona4/5Will5Commercial8
*Commercial Tasks*:

Athletic17Balance22Locomotion26Mercantile18Bending20Negotiate21Obscurative17Skepticism20
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mystical Statistics]

*Essence*10Adhesion9Cohesion9Confluence8/9Collegiate9
*Collegiate Tasks*:

Analysis24Clarity25Fury25
[/sblock]
[sblock=Languages]

*Thisidan*fluent*Thisidan* (written)3%*Shimadow*1.2%Kinamin20%Rheini1.2%Maldrog53%
[/sblock]
[sblock=Gear]

*Item**Cover**Hinder**Deflect**Soak*Green Chitin Buckler20466Bovine Bracers2016189Bearskin Tunic6036126Green Chitin Greaves20466Sheepskin Pants401263Sheepskin Boots20663Wooden Shield30152020
[/sblock]
[sblock=Range Statistics: in paces]

*Modifier*+100+500-50-100-200Thrown0-11-22-44-66-88-10*PB**Short**Medium**Long**Great**Extreme*
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

*Item**DG**WH**AH*Standard Harnin Spear2010068Standard Harnin Hunting Knife1010068
[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]

*Item**location**effect*Sow Tusk (2)NeckConfluence +1Dove Feathers (5)HeaddressHealth +1Songbird Feathers (5)HeaddressPersona +1Livestonepocket, leftMotility +1Leaves of Soothingpouch, beltSoothe x2
[/sblock]
[sblock=XP Awarded]*11/27/17*: 12 points. 8 spent on Mind. 4 saved.
*12/15/17*: 9 points awarded + 4 points saved = 13 total points available. 8 spent on Essence. 5 points saved.
*12/30/17*: 9 points awarded + 5 saved=14 total points available. 9 spent on Essence. 1 point spent on Collegiate. 5 points saved.
*1/??/18*: 6 points awarded + 5 saved =12 total points available.  8 spent on Body. 1 spent on Collegiate to Level 2; 2 spent on Collegiate to Level 3. 1 point  spent on Adhesion. 0 points saved.
*2/14/18*: 11 points awarded. 9 spent to raise Body to 10, which raised Health to 3, Motility to 1, and Strength to 2. 1 points used to raise Combat to 2. 1 point spent to raise Motility to 2.
*3/25/18*: 17 points awarded. 9 spent to raise Mind to 10. 2 spent to raise Cohesion to 3. 2 spent to raise Confluence to 3. 4 points saved.
*5/2/18*: 16 points awarded, plus 4 saved points for 20 available points. 2 spent to bring Adhesion to 3, 3 spent to bring Cohesion to 4, 3 spent to bring Confluence to 4. 2 spent to bring Knowledge to 3, 2 spent to bring Will to 3. 3 spent to bring Collegiate to 4, 2 spent to bring Combat to 3. Raising knowledge by 1 point give 1 point to Collegiate bringing it to 5. 1 point saved.
*5/24/18*: 16 points awarded, plus 1 saved point for 17 available points. 3 spent to bring Adhesion to 4; 4 spent to bring Cohesion to 5; 4 spent to bring Confluence to 5; 2 spent to bring Strength to 3; 2 spent to bring Motility to 3; 2 points saved.
*7/2/18*: 19 points awarded + 2 saved = 21 points. Spent 4 to raise Adhesion to 5. Spent 5 to raise Cohesion to 6. Spent 5 to raise Confluence to 6. Spent 5 to raise Collegiate to 6. Spent 2 to raise Commercial to 3.
*9/2/18*: 15 points awarded. Spent 3 to raise Health to 4. Spent 3 to raise Motility to 4. Spent 3 to raise Strength to 4. Spent 3 to raise Combat to 4. Spent 3 to raise Knowledge to 4, which elevated Collegiate to 7.
*10/25/18*: 17 points awarded. 9 points spent on Adhesion to raise it to 10. 2 points each spent on Evocation, Hemostasis and Academic to raise each to 3. 2 points spent to raise Persona to 3.
*12/3/18*: 12 points awarded. Spent 5 to raise Adhesion to 6. Spent 6 to raise Cohesion to 7. Saved 1 point.
*4/3/2019: *45 points awarded (backlogged from December 2018) --- Spent 8 points each on Health and Combat; plus, 2 points on Hemostasis and 5 points each on Invocation, Evocation and Academic (on Archetype of Treant). On Developmental Skills: spent 5 points on Health, 4 points on Combat. 3 points remaining.
*6/21/19: *25 points saved plus 3 points previously equals 28 points available. 6 points spent on Adhesion to 7. 7 points spent on Cohesion to 8, and 7 points spent on Confluence to 7/8. 5 points spent on Combat to 6. 3 points spent on Will to 4. 0 points left.
*9/9/19: *10 points available. 7 points spent on Adhesion to bring it to 8. 3 points saved.
*9/21/19: *10 points available plus 3 points saved.
*3/23/2020: 50 DP --- *25 points to bring Xollegiate to 8. 17 points to bring Mercantile to 18. 7 points to bring Collegiate to 8. No points left. 
*9/12/2020: 121 DP --- *10 to Health brings to 6/7; 18 to Strength brings to 6; 12 to Combat brings to 7. 16 to Adhesion brings to 9; 16 to Cohesion brings to 9; 14 to Confluence brings to 8/9; 16 to Collegiate brings to 9. 8 to Will brings to 5; 6 to Persona brings to 4/5. Leaving 5 DP left.[/sblock]


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 13, 2017)

*Walks Without Fear: Player Character*









*OOC:*


This character is being used in the Outpost Campaign.






​
*Player Name: Tellerian Hawke
Character Name: Walks Without Fear* ("*Maka-Mani Heyah Kokipa*")   *Age:* *20*


Spoiler: Literal Translation



"Walks on foot no fear."  *Source:* Click Here.





Spoiler: Nickname



"Maka"


*Date of Character Creation:* Concept created on 11-10-2017; Posted here on 11-13-2017
*Priorities: *Commercial / Collegiate / Combat


Spoiler: Male Faethrin, of the Rhein Tribe



*Male:* Strength +1, Confluence +1, Will +1
*Height:* *6'2" (Average):* Health +1
*Build:* *Lean / Athletic:* Motility +1
*Race*: *Faethrin*: Collegiate +1
*Skin Coloration: Medium:* Cohesion +1
*Skin Hue:* *Carotenoic:* Cohesion +1
*Clan*: *Rheini*: Combat +1
*Eye Shape:* *Round:* Persona +1
*Eye Color:* *Dark Brown:* Persona +1
*Birthplace: Nomadic:* Combat +1
*Personality: Stoic*


Maka has had a bow in his hand almost since he could walk. At the age of 7, he stalked and killed his first deer using a bow. At the age of 11, against his father's wishes, he stalked and killed a female cougar that had killed several of the camp's dogs. It was this act of bravery that earned him his name. As a boy, who had not yet been initiated as a warrior, to face a cougar alone, on foot, with only a bow and a skinning knife was thought to be one of the bravest things anyone in the village could ever remember.

Having grown up using a bow, Maka has the habit of always tinkering with it, trying to make it better-balanced, and adding other refinements, such as spikes for use in hand-to-hand melee fighting, where a bow becomes impractical. Although he rarely uses it for anything other than utility reasons, he still carries the 8" skinning knife that his father gave him when he killed his first deer. He wears the knife in a sheath, on his left hip.


Spoiler: Archetype Guide











Spoiler: Mental Statistics




*Mind*10Knowledge10Persona5/6Will10Wisdom6Discipline1*Commercial*10Athletic7






Spoiler: Mystical Statistics




*Essence*10Adhesion4Cohesion7Confluence5/6Collegiate10

Theological3​






Spoiler: Bodily Statistics




*Body*10Health5/6Motility5Strength6Combat6

Prowess0​






Spoiler: Languages




*Rheini*fluent*Thisidan / Markidian*72%Shimadow1.2%Maldrog1%






Spoiler: Gear




*Item**Cover**Hinder**Deflect**Soak*Small Wooden Shield30152020Batting Bracers w/ Wooden Dowels2092725Bearskin Tunic6036126Batting Greaves w/ Wooden Dowels2092725Batting Pants401273Goatskin Boots2088389
*Equipment*:





*Item**DG**WH*Recurve Melee Bow10200Harnin Arrows10Harnin Hunting Knife10100








*OOC:*


Range Statistics:





*Modifier*+100+500-50-100-200*Bow**PB**Short**Medium**Long**Great**Extreme*Simple0-22-44-88-1212-2020-28











*Treasure*:

*Item**location**effect*Sow Tusk (1 pair)Leather Cord (Neck)Confluence +1Mourning Bird tail feathers (1 set)HeaddressPersona +1Dove FeathersHeaddressHealth +1






Spoiler: XP Record



*Nov. 27 =* 11 xp awarded. 8 pts. spent to raise Body from 8 to 9. *3 pts. saved.*
*Dec. 15 =* 9 xp awarded. 9 pts. spent to raise Body from 9 to 10. This gives Maka +1 to Health, Motility, and Strength. (Total = 2 each, with previous bonuses from race / tribe.) The 3 saved points are still being saved, for now.
*Dec 29 =* 6 xp awarded. 3 pts. saved. Spend 8 pts. to raise Essence from 8 to 9.
1 xp. remaining. (saved / transferred below)
*Jan. 26, 2018 =* 11 xp awarded. 1 pts. saved. (12 total): Spend 9 points to raise Essence from 9 to 10.
3 xp. remaining. (saved.)
*Feb. 15 =* 9 Xp. awarded. 3 pts. saved. (12 total): Spend 8 points to raise Mind from 8 to 9.
4 xp. remaining. (saved)
*Mar. 23 = *13 Xp. awarded. 4 pts. saved. (17 total): Spend 9 points to raise Mind from 9 to 10.
This gives +1 to Knowledge, Persona, and Will. (K/P/W from 0/2/1 to 1/3/2); Spend 1 point each to raise Adhesion, Knowledge, Collegiate, and Commercial from 1 each to 2 each (Total: 4 pts.); Spend 2 pts. ea. to raise Motility and Strength from 2 each to 3 each (Total: 4 pts.); 0 xp remaining.
*May 03 =* 18 Xp. awarded.; Spent 6 pts. to bring Health, Adhesion, & Knowledge from 2 to 3 each.; Spent 5 pts. to raise Will from 2 to 4; Spent 7 points to raise Strength from 3 to 5; 0 Xp. remaining.
*May 24 =* 16 xp. awarded; Spent 9 pts. to raise Confluence from 2 to 5; Spent 7 pts. to raise Knowledge from 3 to 5.; 0 xp. remaining.
*June 2 =* 19 XP awarded; spent 5 to raise Knowledge to 6, which conveyed 1 point to Collegiate. spent 3 to raise Adhesion to 4. spent 3 to raise Cohesion to 4. Spent 3 to raise Motility to 4. spent 5 to raise Commercial to 4. 0 remaining.
*Sep 4, 2018 =* 13 xp awarded; Spent 13 points to raise Knowledge from 6 to 8, which raised Commercial from 4 to 6. 0 points remaining.
*Oct 19, 2018* = 17 xp awarded; Spent 17 points to raise Knowledge from 8 to 10, which gives me 1 free point in Wisdom
*Dec 3, 2018* = 11 xp awarded. Spent 7 to raise Persona to 5. Spent 4 to raise Will to 5.
*Jan 17, 2019* = 19 DP awarded. (Saved)
*Mar 16, 2019* = 5 DP awarded (Total = 24 pts.); Spent 15 points to raise Cohesion from 4 to 7; Spent 3 points to raise Health from 3 to 4; Spent 6 points to raise Wisdom from 1 to 4. (0 pts. remaining.)
*Mar 28, 2019:* +10 (Saved.)
*Apr 15, 2019:* +10 (Saved.) [20]
*May 04, 2019:* +10 (Saved.) [30]
*May 31, 2019:* +10 (Saved.) [40]
*Jun 21, 2019:* +5 (Saved.) [45]
*Jun 25, 2019:* Spent 30 points to raise Commercial from 6 to 10. (This gives 1 rank in Athletic.) Spent 15 points to raise Athletic from 1 to 6. (0 pts. remaining.)
*Jun 27, 2019:* +10; 4 points spent to raise Health from 4 to 5; 4 points spent to raise Motility from 4 to 5; 2 points spent to raise Combat from 2 to 3. (0 pts. remaining.)
*Jul 07, 2019:* +5; Spent 5 pts. to raise Strength from 5 to 6.
*Jul 25, 2019:* +10 (Saved.)
*Aug 05, 2019:* +5 (Saved.)
*Aug 24, 2019:* +5 (Saved.)
*Sep 05, 2019:* +5 (Saved.) - Total = 25 pts. saved.
*Sep 06, 2019:* Spent 18 pts. to raise Collegiate from 5 to 8; Spent 6 pts. to raise Athletic from 6 to 7; *1 pt. was saved.
Sep 12, 2019: +10 (Saved); Total = 11.
Sep 19, 2019: +5 (Saved); Total = 16.
Oct 10, 2019: +5 (Saved); Total = 21.
Oct 22, 2019: +5 (Saved); Total = 26.
Nov 16, 2019: +5 (Saved); Total = 31.
Dec 18, 2019: SPENT: 11 pts. to raise Will from 5 to 7; 17 pts. to raise Collegiate from 8 to 10; there is no cresting cost for Collegiate; Automatic 1 pt. in Academic; 3 pts. to raise Academic from 1 to 3. 0 pts. remaining.
Dec 23, 2019:* +2 (Saved); Total = 2.
*Jan 05, 2020: *+2 (Saved); Total = 4.
*Jan 10, 2020:* +2 (Saved); Total = 6.
*Jan 15, 2020:* +5 (Saved); Total = 11.
*Jan 22, 2020: *+3 (Saved); Total = 14. Also: +1% Thisidan language.
*Jan 24, 2020:* +5 (Saved); Total = 19.

*New Way of Record-Keeping:

(#1033) Feb. 19: *+6 (Saved); Total = 25.
*(#1037) Feb. 21:* +3 (Saved); Total = 28. Also: +1% Markidian (Formerly Thisidan.)
*(#1040) Feb. 23: *+3 (Saved); Total = 31. Also: +1% Maldrog.
*(#1046) Feb. 26:* +5 (Saved); Total = 36.
*SPENT:* 24 pts. to raise Willpower from 7 to 10; this grants 1 point in Discipline;
9 pts. to raise Wisdom from 4 to 6; (*3 pts. Saved.*)
*(#1054) Mar 03:* +3 (Saved); Total = 6.
*(#1058) Mar 22:* +6 (Saved); Total = 12.
*SPENT:* Spent 12 pts. to raise Combat from 3 to 6.


*


Spoiler: Character Concept



Basic / Low Level: Archery; complete mastery of the bow. Maka wants to be faster with a bow than most people are with a dagger, or with their hands. Maka wants to specialize in close-quarters archery, wherein he can be standing 3 feet away from an assailant and shoot him, and follow up by striking him with either the bow itself, his fist, or a kick. Think of the way that Legolas fought in the Lord of The Rings trilogy.

Mastery Level: Maka wants to learn shapeshifting; he wants to learn two forms, above all others: the form of a giant (man-sized) raptor, probably a Red or Golden Eagle, and a hybrid form, a man with raptor wings, i.e., an Angelic being, who can fly, and engage from the air using archery.
        GM:  NOTE: Shapeshifing will fall under the Academic Collegiate Skill.     

These goals are all connected to Maka's belief that raptors carry the spirits of the Rheini ancestors as they fly. The spirits guide the birds, and help them find food, etc., and in return, the birds carry them above the clouds, where they could not normally go; Maka believes that spirits, although they can "fly," cannot go very far above the earth, because they are connected to it, and therefore, they need help to soar higher than their normal ability.





Spoiler: Developmental Notes



To go from 1 to 5 in a given score: 10 pts.
To go from 2 to 5 in a given score: 9 pts.
To go from 2 to 4 in a given score: 5 pts.
To go from 3 to 5 in a given score: 7 pts.
To go from 3 to 6 in a given score: 12 pts.
To go from 4 to 7 in a given score: 15 pts.
To go from 4 to 10 in a given score: 39 pts.
To go from 5 to 10 in a given score: 35 pts.
To go from 6 to 8 in a given score: 13 pts.
To go from 6 to 10 in a given score: 30 pts.
To go from 7 to 10 in a given score: 24 pts.
To go from 8 to 10 in a given score: 17 pts.
To go from 9 to 10 in a given score: 9 pts.





Spoiler: To finish Bowyer archetype



(Red Bold = Priority)
1) Raise Combat from 3 to 10.
2) Raise Athletic from 7 to 10.
3) Raise Academic from 3 to 10.
4) Raise Projectile from 0 to 10.
5) Raise Health from 5 to 10.
6) Raise Motility from 5 to 10.
7) Raise Strength from 6 to 10.
8) Raise Persona from 5 to 10.
9) Raise Wisdom from 6 to 10.
10) Raise Prowess from 0 to 10.


*


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 14, 2017)

This post would be deleted if that were still possible.


----------



## Kwargrow (Nov 18, 2017)

*Taylar Nibscry: Player Character*









*OOC:*


This character is being used in the Outpost Campaign.










Spoiler: Description



Age: 24
Gender: Male (Strength +1, Confluence +1, Will +1)
Height: Average (6' 5") (Health +1)
Build: Stocky (300 lbs.) (Strength +1)
Race: Mhytre (Combat +1)
Coloration: Medium (brown) (Cohesion +1)
Hue: Melaninic (brown) (Confluence +1)
Tribe: Maldrog (Commercial +1)
Eye Shape: Oval (Will +1)
Eye Color: Medium (Hazel) (Will +1)
Birthplace: Nomadic (Combat +1)





Spoiler: Backstory



Somewhere in his childhood Taylar got the idea that pushing himself through combat made him tougher and harder to kill.  His philosophy is to experience as much of life as he can, including the dangerous parts, to make him stronger and pass those traits on to his descendants.

Mallen, the town smith and Taylar's father, keeps trying to teach him that if he trains the mind with the body, the body will react quicker, more efficiently. Of course, carrying coal and slag while working in the smithy has certainly strengthened his body.





Spoiler: Body Stats




*Body*10Health10Motility10Strength10Fortitude10/11Flexibility10Might10/11Power2*Combat*10Melee10Heavy8






Spoiler: Mind Stats




*Mind*10Knowledge10Persona10Will10Wisdom5Psyche4/5Discipline4*Commercial*10Athletic10Mercantile10Tactile10Locomotion4Subterfuge1






Spoiler: Essence Stats




*Essence*10Adhesion6/7Cohesion6/7Confluence7/10*Collegiate*10Aberrative6






Spoiler: Languages




*Thisidan *(spoken)fluent*Maldrog* (spoken)100%*Thisidan* (written)39%*Rheini* (spoken)29%Shimadow3%Markidian52%Sioliri13%Amiradthan2%Centrin8%






Spoiler: Armor/ Clothing




*Item**Cover**Hinder**Deflect**Soak*Bovine Bracers2016189Green Chitin Spaulders20466Bearskin Tunic6036126Green Chitin Cuisses20466Fisherskin Greaves2012126Sheepskin Pants401263Sheepskin Boots2066390






Spoiler: Weapons




*Weapons**DG**WH**Iron-Banded Granbaton (looks like a baseball bat)**30**200*Twin Bludgeons12 Mind36






Spoiler: Treasure




*Item**location**effect**Zinc Ingot**pocket**Health +1**Chromium Ingot**pocket**Strength +1**Nightstone**leather necklace**Adhesion +1**Spider Fangs (2)**bracelet**Cohesion +1**Boar Jawbone**necklace**Confluence +3**Songbird Feet Talisman**tied to the top of his boot**Persona +1*



*


Spoiler: Development Points



3 + 45=48 received 06/18/22, 1 pt to raise Power to 2, 7 pt to raise Heavy to 8, 9 pt to raise Mercantile to 10, 4 pt to raise Wisdom to 5, 5 pt to raise Aberrative to 6, 10 pt to gain Subterfuge 1, 12 pt saved


*


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 1, 2017)

nothing to see here


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 6, 2018)

Nothing to see here. This would be deleted if the option were still available.


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 18, 2018)

dead post


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 18, 2018)

dead post


----------



## Kwargrow (Jul 18, 2018)

dead post


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 18, 2018)

nothing to see here


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 21, 2019)

Nothing to see here. This would be deleted if that were still possible.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 3, 2019)

nothing to see here


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 3, 2019)

nothing to see here


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 11, 2019)

nothing to see here


----------

